# Keg the 101.  Not a camper but I camp in it.



## chally2 (Dec 20, 2015)

This is my truck Keg.

I like the green laneing side of wild camping.  Does anyone else do it on here?




It's a bit rough but getting more refined.  It now has seats in the back from a T5 for the boy.


----------



## yorkshire lad (Dec 20, 2015)

What a 101 very nice and it may be basic at the moment but anything you sleep in that moves is a camper, I started with a ford escorts mk2 van with a mattress and a camping cooker and that to me was a camper, so you get my vote:camper:


----------



## mark61 (Dec 20, 2015)

Strata florida. 
Great looking truck.


----------



## rockape (Dec 20, 2015)

chally2 said:


> This is my truck Keg.
> 
> I like the green laneing side of wild camping.  Does anyone else do it on here?
> 
> ...


 Nice piece of kit, however looking at the last but one picture it seems as if you have a silver back gorilla trying to get in the back. I,d be worried


----------



## chally2 (Dec 20, 2015)

That was the hound.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 20, 2015)

Looks fab i would love a 101 proper joby.


----------



## oldish hippy (Dec 20, 2015)

look for a post by jed the spread he has a 4x4 vw  and runs his own site he post on here


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 20, 2015)

You don't have a problem picking up water then?


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 20, 2015)

Very cool.


----------



## roamingman (Dec 20, 2015)

We go green lanning in a Discovery 1, have also used  are Discovery 3 for 5 years, + a Defender 110 and a 130.
I think I have seen your 101, possibly at land rover shows or have you been to the overland travel show.


----------



## chally2 (Dec 20, 2015)

roamingman said:


> We go green lanning in a Discovery 1, have also used  are Discovery 3 for 5 years, + a Defender 110 and a 130.
> I think I have seen your 101, possibly at land rover shows or have you been to the overland travel show.



It won't be mine.  I don't take it to shows.  You may have seen it on the road.  I know a few people have gone with this colour scheme now.


----------



## chally2 (Dec 20, 2015)

oldish hippy said:


> look for a post by jed the spread he has a 4x4 vw  and runs his own site he post on here



I've watched tons of his videos.  It's whats giving me a kick up the ass t go camping again.  I just need to convince the wife.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 20, 2015)

I think the longest ford in the UK is not too far from Saffron Walden. Good fun after a bit of rain.


----------



## Tompa (Dec 21, 2015)

I do similar stuff on two wheels. I like the wet stuff but I keep falling in. The lads I go trail riding with call me Jimmy the Fish.  Tompa.


----------



## 271 (Dec 21, 2015)

I bet that's a thirsty beast! If you need any advice on south east Cumbria lanes, I know them quite well.


----------



## snowbirds (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi Chally,

is that a Foward control Landrover. love It a proper wild camper i would love it my last landrover was a 1964 2/quarter series 2.

Snowbirds.



chally2 said:


> This is my truck Keg.
> 
> I like the green laneing side of wild camping.  Does anyone else do it on here?
> 
> ...


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 21, 2015)

Great pictures of you driving the vehicle.


----------



## twosugars (Dec 30, 2015)

I do like the old 101 forward controls, the old petrol V8 is ripe for lpg conversion. i first started green laning in a swb series three with a swiss army stretcher between the dashboard and the tailgate! very basic but effective. i called her "Dick Turpin" because she was always holding up traffic! 





 I would have loved a 101 Vampire though, the best 4x4 for converting ever but they are rare as rocking horse poo! 

----- 101 Vampire -----


----------



## ScamperVan (Dec 30, 2015)

Hymer have nicked your idea

HYMER ML-T 4x4 - motorhomes - vehicle - semi-integrated


----------



## Steve121 (Dec 30, 2015)

We take our XD130 Pulse BFA green laning occasionally, but the best trip so far was earlier this year when we spent 3 weeks in Morocco. Hard to beat desert driving  
Gets a bit tight along the often overgrown lanes in the UK at times, as I'm sure you find in your 101. Ours is fully converted and registered as a Motor Caravan.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 30, 2015)

I think the designers at Hymer need to get out and about a bit more.


----------



## nipagan (Jan 3, 2016)

nice truck


----------



## goody33 (Jan 3, 2016)

Done the Strata and surrounding lanes a few times in various Landy's. Used to camp where the tracks meet by the bridge.
Miss having a vehicle capable of doing it now. Always fancied an ambulance backed 101, but my neighbours used to complain all the time when we had a 110 and a 90 because they were "always dirty". Can you imagine the look on their faces if I had come home with a 101!!


----------

